# Difference between people



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

I was leaving a IHOP this morning with a UE order. I saw a family coming so I held the door for them while holding my food bag. They all walked past me, didn’t even look at me or say thanks. Another family came and one of them smiled and said thanks. Then a single woman (I think she might have been with the first group) just walked by without a word.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

that's when you say: your welcome


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

ColonyMark said:


> They all walked past me, didn't even look at me or say thanks.


You hold doors for people to get eye contact and acknowledgement? lol


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

ColonyMark said:


> I was leaving a IHOP this morning with a UE order. I saw a family coming so I held the door for them while holding my food bag. They all walked past me, didn't even look at me or say thanks. Another family came and one of them smiled and said thanks. Then a single woman (I think she might have been with the first group) just walked by without a word.


Honestly it's a culture thing. Living in "the South" now, people are WAY more courteous then when I lived in NY State. Not only do they thank you but they look you in the eye when saying it.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

nighthawk398 said:


> I did when the last lady walked by


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Our society is getting ruder and some don’t know basic etiquette. I tell people thanks for holding the door, but not everyone says thanks when I hold it for them. I think it’s also generational differences since some aren’t taught manners, as apparent by how some pax behave badly.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

ColonyMark said:


> I was leaving a IHOP this morning with a UE order. I saw a family coming so I held the door for them while holding my food bag. They all walked past me, didn't even look at me or say thanks. Another family came and one of them smiled and said thanks. Then a single woman (I think she might have been with the first group) just walked by without a word.


Stop looking at their T&A as they walk by.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Stop looking at their T&A as they walk by.


There wasn't much to look at in that group


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

Solid 5 said:


> Honestly it's a culture thing. Living in "the South" now, people are WAY more courteous then when I lived in NY State. Not only do they thank you but they look you in the eye when saying it.


Funny you say that. I was at Dunkin Donuts in Austin, TX. Someone held the door for my sister. He was obviously not from the South...heavy New York accent. But my sister walked by, I guess she was in her own little world or whatnot, and he just said You're welcomed.

Well, the way I look at it..ain't nobody tell him to hold the door for her in the first place. So, if he expected a Thank You! that's on him.

That said, I do this all the time, especially if someone is behind me, even while carrying a loaded bag. Most, of course say thanks. Very seldom do they not but if they don't, I don't take it the wrong way.

Also, definitely agree on that southern hospitality. People are definitely friendlier in the South. Guess it's the cutthroat environment of the North.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

No offense... I’m international myself... but I see one type of people in US much more courteous than the rest, in such circumstances. It seems related to culture.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Society is on the decline. This does not surprise me. 

Here in OC califonia, children are trained to be rude, by the actions of their parents.

Lead by example. Be a good example.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

OLDSCHOOLPARAD said:


> Funny you say that. I was at Dunkin Donuts in Austin, TX. Someone held the door for my sister. He was obviously not from the South...heavy New York accent. But my sister walked by, I guess she was in her own little world or whatnot, and he just said You're welcomed.
> 
> Well, the way I look at it..ain't nobody tell him to hold the door for her in the first place. So, if he expected a Thank You! that's on him.
> 
> ...


 If you don't like that he expected a thank you, then that's on you! See how that works? Respecting other people's cultures goes both ways.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

ColonyMark said:


> If you don't like that he expected a thank you, then that's on you! See how that works? Respecting other people's cultures goes both ways.


My point is...do it because you want to. Not because you expect someone to thank you for it. Otherwise, just be an asshole and don't do it.

As long as people aren't snobby, I don't care if they thank me or not. People's mind goes all over the place and maybe their mind may not be there at the moment so they may forget to thank you.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

OG ant said:


> You hold doors for people to get eye contact and acknowledgement? lol


Being an Uber Eats Driver is Lonely besides unrewarding.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

OLDSCHOOLPARAD said:


> My point is...do it because you want to. Not because you expect someone to thank you for it. Otherwise, just be an @@@@@@@ and don't do it.
> 
> As long as people aren't snobby, I don't care if they thank me or not. People's mind goes all over the place and maybe their mind may not be there at the moment so they may forget to thank you.


Maybe I'm too sensitive.


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

ColonyMark said:


> Maybe I'm too sensitive.


 I always think people when they hold the door open for me except for one time, it's been years but it still bothers me.

I was really concentrating on a problem that I was trying to solve in my mind and I did not say thank you to a man that was holding the door, and to be fair it look like he was holding it open for members of his party and I just kind of went around them since they were not really moving.

I wouldn't read too much into it.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

ColonyMark said:


> Maybe I'm too sensitive.


Being sensitive isn't a bad thing, it means you have compassion for others and you're conscientious.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

I hate people. I'm a dog person lol

I wear a shirt that says "I used to be a people person but people ruined it" It's soooo true.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Teksaz said:


> I hate people. I'm a dog person lol
> 
> I wear a shirt that says "I used to be a people person but people ruined it" It's soooo true.


Dogs before people!


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

No home training.


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

I'm not much off a door holder for that reason. If you ain't an old lady or a pregnant woman I ain't holding no door


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Teksaz said:


> I hate people. I'm a dog person lol
> 
> I wear a shirt that says "I used to be a people person but people ruined it" It's soooo true.


My cat is very nice. She follows me around wherever I go. I'm pretty sure if she could speak English she would say thank you when I feed her and clean her litter box


----------



## Initial D (Jul 2, 2018)

I hold the door for people behind me and expect nothing in return so I won't get disappointed. I don't do good deeds for approval of others and plus I don't want to pay for someone's medical if the door slams someone's face.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

OG ant said:


> You hold doors for people to get eye contact and acknowledgement? lol


I do it in the expectation of cash tips.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Initial D said:


> I hold the door for people behind me and expect nothing in return so I won't get disappointed. I don't do good deeds for approval of others and plus I don't want to pay for someone's medical if the door slams someone's face.


Great


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

Back when I used to do pizza delivery I usually pushed the door open with my back since my arms were loaded. It drove me crazy how often someone would yank the door open for me just about the time I put my weight on it.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

ColonyMark said:


> My cat is very nice. She follows me around wherever I go. I'm pretty sure if she could speak English she would say thank you when I feed her and clean her litter box


She is just waiting for you to die
So she can feast on your eyeballs...


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

I only like cats, NEVER lol


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> She is just waiting for you to die
> So she can feast on your eyeballs...


I like to think that she really cares about me. It makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside


----------

